# Usb Headset zu leise! Was tun?



## Der-Calle (19. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe ein Sound Blaster Tactic3d Rage-wireless Gaming Headset. Mein Problem, Das ich im Ts einfach zu leise bin. Also kurz gesagt mein Mic ist einfach zu leise. Lautstärke ist auf 100% und einen Mic Boost gibt es nicht. Hat jemand vielleicht eine idee wie man das lauter bekommt??
Hab schon viel gegoogelt aber nix gefunden.  Gibt es vielleicht tools womit man das mikro lauter bekommt??


Zur not würde ich es wieder verkaufen! Was ich ungerne tun würde. Da ich es für ein guter Headset halte.

Mein System: 

Win

Mainboard:          GIGABYTE GA-H77-DS3H

Arbeitsspeicher 	Corsair DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit 	Kein Bild vorhanden

Prozessoren 	Intel® Core™ i5-3570, CPU (FC-LGA4, "Ivy Bridge", boxed)

Kühlung:            Thermaltake SpinQ VT

Grafikkarten: 	Gainward GeForce GTX470 1280MB GDDR5

Soundkarten 	Creativ Sound Blaster Zx

Festplatten 	Samsung 840 EVO 2,5" 120 GB, SSD SYStem
                        2 mal 3.5 Samsung 500GB 7200U/m16MB
                        1 mal WD 1TB
Laufwerke 	        LG GSA-H62N/H66N SATA Schwarz

Liebe Grüße
Calle


----------



## keinnick (19. August 2014)

*AW: Usb Headset zu leise! Was tun???*

Betrifft das nur Teamspeak oder tritt das Problem in anderen Programmen (Skype z. B.) auch auf?


----------



## informatrixx (19. August 2014)

*AW: Usb Headset zu leise! Was tun???*

Mit Equalizer APO:
Equalizer APO | Free Audio & Video software downloads at SourceForge.net,

und der Grafikoberfläche / Plugin "Peace":
Peace, GUI for Equalizer APO | Free Audio & Video software downloads at SourceForge.net

könnte es gehen.

Equalizer APO für das Mikrofon installieren,
dann über Peace den Vorverstärker lauter drehen.


----------



## tandel (19. August 2014)

*AW: Usb Headset zu leise! Was tun???*

Mach mal einen Test mit Skype oder mit dem Windows Audio Recorder , wie keinnick das auch schon geschrieben hat.
Dann kannst Du schon mal ausschließen, dass es nur an TS liegt.

Ich habe das gleiche und eigentlich keine Probleme mit dem Mikro, wenn auch ein paar andere (hartes Bügelpolster, abgebrochene USB Buchse), die ich aber gut lösen konnte


----------



## CPU-bruzzler (19. August 2014)

*AW: Usb Headset zu leise! Was tun???*

lauter machen vielleicht?


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (19. August 2014)

*AW: Usb Headset zu leise! Was tun???*

Hast du das Mikro unter Windows mal eingerichtet?

Siehe,



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Research (19. August 2014)

*AW: Usb Headset zu leise! Was tun???*



Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Hast du das Mikro unter Windows mal eingerichtet?
> 
> Siehe,
> 
> ...


 
THIS!


----------



## Der-Calle (19. August 2014)

Skype nutz ich nicht hab aber mal nen test über den audiorecorder gemacht und das war auch sehr leise.

Mikrofon einrichten hab ich auch versucht da war bei normalen sprechen der pegel im gelben berreich.


----------



## Cooler Master (19. August 2014)

Hallo,
zu dem Headset wird ja eine Software mitgeliefert, hast du diese mal neu installiert ? Eventuell liegt auch ein Defekt vor, den normal sollte es eigentlich laut genug sein. 

Gruß Justin


----------



## Jeanboy (20. August 2014)

Teste doch einfach mal einen anderen USB Slot


----------



## Der-Calle (21. August 2014)

Alles schion probiert. Leider funtzt das auch nicht. Treiber sind auf dem neusten stand.


----------



## Der-Calle (26. August 2014)

Werde das Headset dann verkaufen. Und mir eins ohne USB Anschluss kaufen. Schade war nen gutes Teil


----------



## Jeanboy (26. August 2014)

Der-Calle schrieb:


> Werde das Headset dann verkaufen. Und mir eins ohne USB Anschluss kaufen. Schade war nen gutes Teil


 
Lass dich hier bezüglich eines neuem Headsets beraten und du wirst diesen Satz bereuen


----------



## Der-Calle (27. August 2014)

Mach ich. Danke


----------

